# Devin's aeb-l or his 52100?



## gic (Sep 18, 2013)

I was lucky enough to get on the list for one of the new ITK's and have vacillated between aeb-l and 52100. 

Given the magic Devin does with his aeb-l, is there really any reason to get 52100? 

Obviously 52100 needs more care but if anyone has Devin's work in both steels and can provide a sense of the differences, I would be grateful!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 18, 2013)

I think his 52100 ITK's are much harder to come by, probably making them more valuable in that respect.


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 18, 2013)

Are you a home cook, or pro?


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 18, 2013)

I've tried both, both are excellent. Pretty much comes down to whether you prefer carbon or stainless


----------



## cheezit (Sep 18, 2013)

52100

It's a super fine steel, easy to sharpen, and once it develops a patina you don't really need to do much other than wipe it down after it gets wet. Plus, it will be unique to you since carbon steel develops a character and doesn't stay stagnant like stainless steel. I like that in a knife!


----------



## gic (Sep 18, 2013)

Home cook


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 18, 2013)

gic said:


> Home cook



I've only tried his aeb-l, but I can't imagine you'll go wrong.


----------



## K-Fed (Sep 18, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> I've only tried his aeb-l, but I can't imagine you'll go wrong.



+1 I've got #10 of the first run of itk's in aeb-l. Feels and sharpens just like the best blue steels that I've used. Pretty amazing stuff really. Don't think you would go wrong with either. You just need to decide carbon vs stainless. Both will be the top of their game coming from hoss.


----------



## Anton (Sep 18, 2013)

I love carbon and 52100, But Aeb-l is an amazing steel which requires little attention.


----------



## DevinT (Sep 18, 2013)

One of each. 

Mods please remove this post if you think that I'm the least bit serious.

Hoss


----------



## gic (Sep 18, 2013)

If only that were possible, I would gladly buy both!


----------



## K-Fed (Sep 18, 2013)

DevinT said:


> One of each.
> 
> Mods please remove this post if you think that I'm the least bit serious.
> 
> Hoss


Lol hoss. Make him two and ill buy whichever he doesn't ;-)


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 19, 2013)

DevinT said:


> One of each.
> 
> Mods please remove this post if you think that I'm the least bit serious.
> 
> Hoss



Nah, I was going to say the same thing.

I have a Devin petty in 52100 and an ITK gyuto in AEB-L. If it came down to it, I would say AEB-L. There are many carbon steels out there that I enjoy, both to use and sharpen. The list for stainless that I love is much, much shorter. I think I actually prefer the type of edges I get on the AEB-L. And it is nice to have a nice stainless knife now and then. Plus it's what Hoss is (most) famous for. If you get a Ferrari, you kinda feel obligated to get it in red, right?


----------



## chinacats (Sep 19, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> Plus it's what Hoss is (most) famous for. If you get a Ferrari, you kinda feel obligated to get it in red, right?



Agreed, I am no fan of stainless, but think I may have gone there had I been lucky enough to be on the list.


----------



## pleue (Sep 19, 2013)

I want a dt aeb-l in a bad way. lemme know anyone if you wanna jump off the list


----------



## gic (Sep 19, 2013)

Well if hoss will make me both on this run ill do a pass around on them simultaneously!


----------



## Lefty (Sep 19, 2013)

Tough choice. Michael Rader and I were discussing something similar, and I said something along the lines of, "I'm a carbon fan, so 52100 is nicer for me". With that beig said, AEB-L can be fantastic. If it were my DT, I'd go with 52100, but that's not saying the other 4 of 5 guys might not prefer AEB-L.

I've had a few experiences with 52100, and while done by people other than DT, it does take a wicked edge, and in Marko's case, it stays nicely hair-popping with some stropping. AEB-L, as done by Adam Marr takes a more polished, yet still somewhat toothy edge easily and it likes to hang out there for a while.

I realize these are the same steels you mentioned, done by different guys, however, so it's only idle banter.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 19, 2013)

Unless you have a carbon fetish, I'd go with AEB-L. In my hands, there is no functional difference other than one of them rusts.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah, I'd choose carbon because I like patina, and not really for a difference in performance. Both can be great.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd go with 52100. But that's because I already have one in AEB-L :biggrin:


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 19, 2013)

I can only speak for his AEB-L, but it's the best stainless I've used. It's on my list of "steels every knife knut should experience before he dies." 
Also, not all AEB-L knives are created equally and while some may come close, I doubt that any do it better than Hoss on this particular steel. 

IMO the ITK's are all about no-frills utility. So if it was me, I'd save the 52100 for something a bit glitzier where it could show off a sweet triple quench or develop a nice contrast to stainless or dammy cladding.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 19, 2013)

The edge retention with the AEB-L is freaking amazing if that's a concern.


----------

